# 2.5 year paint job residential



## A&E Painting (May 1, 2011)

It took 3 yrs it build it,what a job!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I want to see the inside!


----------



## A&E Painting (May 1, 2011)

I cant ho said no pics inside (sucks)


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

A&E Painting said:


> I cant ho said no pics inside (sucks)


looks like K.C. metro all day long, Hispanic Mexican National Americans (lol) kill these in 3 months or less.

no joke, i have pics inside and out.

now get to work.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks like one they did on one of those Public TV DIY shows, cant remember the name


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

i could have busted that out in about 2 months cut and roll. :blink: just kidding .


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

is this in lafayette, indiana? It has to be, fairfield executive owns this home right?


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Nevermind, thats wierd though because there is a house being built and it took about three years and she wont allow anyone to take pictures of the inside.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lets see, crews upon crews of legal or otherwise have been in and out and dancing all about in there for 3 yrs but you cant peak inside? sounds unreal. 

One advantage to having a house take 3 yrs to build is 3 years worth of interest you have to pay while worrying if things are going ok, 

plus the grass should be growing pretty good by then since its been so many moons since the landscaping was finished (hopefully).


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

That is absolutely a big project but 3 years? Sounds like that house didn't get priority attention from the GC


----------

